# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Helsingin liikenne juhannuksena

## RSS

Juhannusaattona perjantaina 19.6. Helsingin liikenteessä ajetaan lauantaiaikataulujen mukaan.

Seurasaareen vievä bussi *24* ajaa juhannusaattona tavallista pidempään. Viimeinen lähtö Erottajalta on kello 1.10 ja Seurasaaresta kello 1.35. Bussi 24 ajaa juhannusaattona noin kello 15 alkaen liikenteen loppuun saakka Seurasaareen poikkeusreittiä Paciuksenkatu - Meilahdentie - Tamminiementie - Seurasaaren päätepysäkki.

Aamuyölinjat *01N* - *09N* ajavat juhannusaaton 19.6. sekä juhannuspäivän 20.6. jälkeisenä yönä normaalien aikataulujen mukaan.

Juhannuspäivänä lauantaina 20.6. on sunnuntailiikenne, joka alkaa noin kello 11. Poikkeuksena on Suomenlinnan lautta, joka liikennöi aamusta alkaen normaalisti. 

Sunnuntaina 21.6. on normaali sunnuntailiikenne.

HKL:n Rautatientorin palvelupiste sulkee juhannusaaton aattona torstaina 18.6. tuntia normaalia aiemmin eli klo 17. Itäkeskus on auki normaalisti klo 17.15. asti. Juhannusaattona ja juhannuspäivänä palvelupisteet ovat suljettu.

Liikenneneuvonnasta, puh. 0100 111, saa henkilökohtaista palvelua koko juhannuksen ajan klo 9 − 17.


Metron ja bussien ensimmäiset lähdöt juhannuspäivänä (pdf): Liite 492



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------

